# ultra lowend dedicated (with dedi offers less than $20)



## vampireJ (Dec 6, 2013)

OVH (kimsufi line) - only for France residents

digicube.fr

delimetervps (with 5$ atoms)

Almost

Datashack ($25 lowest offer)

Any other dedi providers? And which offers can you recomment?

Thanks!


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

Wholesaleinternet has P4 servers @ $19/mo. currently sold out thought, but does get restocked often.

--forgot to add..

Reliablesite.net also has ARM servers (Quad Core Samsung Cortex-A9 (4 x 1.7 Ghz) @ $19/mo.. sold out too thought.

Volumedrive.com X2 4800, 4GB Ram, 250 GB HD 100Mbit @ 8TB 2 IP's @ $19.95/mo 0 setup fee


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 6, 2013)

Just a heads up, with low end providers like that come some not so great quality. I live here in Kansas City and have been in Joes, Wholesale, and DataShack. I won't say anything publicly here, but if you have questions just PM me.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 6, 2013)

earl said:


> Volumedrive.com X2 4800, 4GB Ram, 250 GB HD 100Mbit @ 8TB 2 IP's @ $19.95/mo 0 setup fee


That's like recommending Colo-crossing.


----------



## wdq (Dec 6, 2013)

FitVPS/@rds100 has some cheap Atom servers in Bulgaria. I'm paying $25/month for mine, but they might have some under $20 as well.


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> That's like recommending Colo-crossing.


No where in my post did I mentioned or implied I'm recommending any of the services that I posted..

For what it's worth, I do currently have active servers with DS/WII, OVH and VD and they have been more than acceptable if you are reasonable with your expectations of a budget host!


----------



## earl (Dec 6, 2013)

Forgot another one from online.net dedibox.. VIA nano U2250 CPU, 2GB ECC Ram, 500 GB Hybrid HD, 150Mbit unmetred in France @ 9.99€/mo

Similar to OVH they have a pretty nice panel in the client portal for reboot, automated OSreloads etc..


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 7, 2013)

earl said:


> No where in my post did I mentioned or implied I'm recommending any of the services that I posted..
> 
> For what it's worth, I do currently have active servers with DS/WII, OVH and VD and they have been more than acceptable if you are reasonable with your expectations of a budget host!


http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1174943

Plenty of VolumeDrive reviews on WHT, this is just one of them.


----------



## vampireJ (Dec 7, 2013)

so delimiter was a Dan Fry company and is now a Yomura company now. They do have tempting offers but I would suggest getting away as far as possible.

Update:

digicube.fr

online.net

OVH (kimsufi line) - only for France residents

Almost

Datashack ($25 lowest offer)

Stay away

delimetervps (with 5$ atoms) - Dan Fry / Yomura company

volumedrive

Right now- I would think digicube.fr has the best offers but terminating their services is such a difficult thing.


----------



## rds100 (Dec 7, 2013)

So what specifications are you looking for and what do you intend to use the server for? I might have an offer, but it depends on your requirements and intended use of the server.


----------



## willie (Dec 7, 2013)

Hetzner auction usually has some cheap low end dedis (prices vary):

https://robot.your-server.de/order/market


----------



## drmike (Dec 7, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> That's like recommending Colo-crossing.


VD + ColoCrossing ... those two should hook up.


----------



## catatonic (Dec 8, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> so delimiter was a Dan Fry company and is now a Yomura company now. They do have tempting offers but I would suggest getting away as far as possible.


Is there a story behind this? Can't seem to find anything.

Thanks,


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 8, 2013)

catatonic said:


> Is there a story behind this? Can't seem to find anything.
> 
> Thanks,


http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/2383/vps6-and-donn-fry-dan-fry-dan-keen

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/2797/vps6-whmcs-dan-fry/p1

He's an individual that has frequently scammed many individuals and usually brings in other people to be the "front" to each company and in the end takes everything.  The person who was working the front gets all the rage/anger/threats and the company itself is run to the ground.  

Of course he's done other things but that's what I can think of at the moment.  

Delimeter (or whatever you spell it) has been in the spotlights before: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?s=96421b21697279ce4b032cd6f3937e63&t=950480&page=2

It's probably best to stay away away away from these companies.


----------



## catatonic (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info  

Not quite $20, but corenetworks have servers starting at $24.95/mo.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 8, 2013)

NodePacket said:


> Just a heads up, with low end providers like that come some not so great quality. I live here in Kansas City and have been in Joes, Wholesale, and DataShack. I won't say anything publicly here, but if you have questions just PM me.


You already have said something publicly -you may as well expand on that or say nothing at all.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 8, 2013)

The problem with VD is they probably won't own their equipment for much longer.

There was a statement made by the leasing company that they fear VD is going to leave town with the gear again, screwing them out of any way to recoup the gear.

Francisco


----------



## NodePacket (Dec 8, 2013)

Datashack is constantly updating the specials and servers that start at rougly ~$20


----------



## tchen (Dec 8, 2013)

Since we've broken the $20 barrier, hetzner's auctions go for ~$25 usd if you're not a EU resident.


----------



## Gary (Dec 11, 2013)

OVH/Kimsufi != .FR only.

And yeah, stay as far away from any Yomura stuff as possible. Thieving scum.


----------

